# ♫ εηdεd ♫ 2000 Members & A Sack Full O' Hunnerds . . . .



## Kevin

Did I say that? I meant a sack full o' sawdust. Grinz. I just noticed we need another 67 members to make an even 2 grand. Let's take our guesses on when that will be. I'm guessing between 5 to 7 weeks but since I am not qualified to win I won't give an exact time. I only say that long because remember we are no longer indexed on google very well so we will see a pretty big drop in the rate of membership registrations for a while. This kind of makes it better because the contest can run a long time. 

Make your guess by exact date, and time also so in the event of two same dates we can have a clear winner. Cutoff for guesses is when we get to 1975 members. You can edit your guess date right up until then or it wouldn't be fair to the early guessers. 


P.S. I bet we can come up with something a little better than a sack o' sawdust. Maybe not hunnerds but something better than sawdust. :-D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

December 27, 2013 1842


----------



## Mike1950

nov 11 sorry- time 12 noon wb time


----------



## ButchC

EDIT -
that should have been 01/03/14 (03JAN14) 7:30 pm (MST - My standard time)


----------



## SDB777

How about 11/29/2013 at 2200CST

Scott (Black Friday....why not?)B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

11/24/13


----------



## Cody Killgore

11/23/13 8:05 PM CST


----------



## NCWoodArt

December 25, 2013 @ 21:00 WB time


----------



## Theburlbroker

Out of curiosity you guys mind if I advertise for the site on instagram? I mean I'm not famous or anything but I've got 150 people following me and at least a quarter of them are wood workers. Should bring at least a few new people. 

Also nov 9th since it's my mates birthday. 5pm


----------



## bluedot

December 31st 9:00 PM


----------



## jimmyjames

November 1st at 3:43am central time


----------



## kazuma78

Where do u see the current number of members? and for now my guess is December 2 at 1537 WB time


----------



## Kevin

On the side bar on the hom page under forum stats. We now only need 66 members some of you may need to revise your guess.


----------



## jmurray

dec 25, 12:25 pm EST.


----------



## davduckman2010

dec 17th 4.00 pm 2013


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

How soon will the Facebook widget be working? My guess would be less than 30 days from the time we can all share on fb.


----------



## SENC

November 21... 6pm eastern


----------



## Sprung

November 20th, 8PM


----------



## ripjack13

As of this posting ...we have ....Members: 1,940

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SirTonka

Nov 3rd 3:33am est


----------



## rdnkmedic

November 7 @ 1943 hours eastern


----------



## barry richardson

21 Dec, high noon.....


----------



## Kevin

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> How soon will the Facebook widget be working? My guess would be less than 30 days from the time we can all share on fb.


I have to hire that done. Turns out FB integration isn't so easy. Unless you know how.


----------



## khobson

November 23rd @ 9:49pm CST


----------



## ejo4041

Nov 17th @ 1:23:45PM EST


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> 21 Dec, high noon.....



Ahh the winter solstice - wouldn't that be a cool way to start off official winter. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> Ahh the winter solstice - wouldn't that be a cool way to start off official winter. :)


 Yea, it's my birthday too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

11/25, 3:15pm

My mom's birthdate. Is it okay for a 52 year old guy to still miss his mom after 7 years....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrew M

Dec 1st @ 10:00PM EST


----------



## Kevin

Andrew M said:


> Dec 1st @ 10:00PM EST



One of my step daughter's birthday. Lots of birthday-related guesses.


----------



## hardtwist

Dec 7, 1600 WB time


----------



## Tclem

Nov 24 1800


----------



## manbuckwal

12/12/13 1600


----------



## Knotholeexoticwood

I say


----------



## healeydays

November 20th 11;43am

Oops I meant Nov 15th 2013 at 2:05am

or maybe Nov 15th at 10:05am?

Ok, so I was a few days early. Congrats to making a great milestone.


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> 12/12/14 1600



That's my wife's birthday - but didn't you mean 2013? I mean, 12-12-2014 means we will only get a new member every 10.48 days. :eek:


----------



## rdnkmedic

What"s the number now, Kevin?


----------



## Kevin

Kevin, doesn't this sidebar show on your screen?


----------



## rdnkmedic

Yes. I was being lazy and wanted to make you do some work. I actually forgot about that.


----------



## Kevin

rdnkmedic said:


> Yes. I was being lazy and wanted to make you do some work....



Well you succeeded. Now I need a nap . . . .


----------



## TMAC

November 28 4:00 pm CST


----------



## Fret440

Dec. 4th 2013, 2:15pm


----------



## Nature Man

12/15/13 - High noon!


----------



## El Guapo

November 16 @ 3:54 PM CST

Did we ever get anything better than a bag of sawdust?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415

12-25-13 6:00 am cst

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

El Guapo said:


> ...
> 
> Did we ever get anything better than a bag of sawdust?



Oh heck yeah . . . . two bags! :yess.gif:

Oh I bet I can come up with something better though . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS

Just saw this; haven't read all the replies, but today's membership is at 1965, so I'm still good to go...
I'll guess we meet 2000 on January 11, 2014 at 1645. Why? I don't know. Just 'cause.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoneStar

12/2/13 0200


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

ok I think we are approaching our 1975 cut off so I will put my guess in at 11/20/13 at 4 pm (CST)


----------



## Kevin

Anyone who wants to edit their guess has to do so before we hit 1976. We're at 1973 right now.


----------



## Mike1950

So we get to change- that is good today was my day dec 6 2013 6 pm


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> Did I say that? I meant a sack full o' sawdust. Grinz. I just noticed we need another 67 members to make an even 2 grand. Let's take our guesses on when that will be. I'm guessing between 5 to 7 weeks but since I am not qualified to win I won't give an exact time. I only say that long because remember we are no longer indexed on google very well so we will see a pretty big drop in the rate of membership registrations for a while. This kind of makes it better because the contest can run a long time.
> 
> Make your guess by exact date, and time also so in the event of two same dates we can have a clear winner. Cutoff for guesses is when we get to 1975 members. You can edit your guess date right up until then or it wouldn't be fair to the early guessers.
> 
> 
> P.S. I bet we can come up with something a little better than a sack o' sawdust. Maybe not hunnerds but something better than sawdust. :-D



:good3:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440

1977 and counting. Any thoughts about gifting the 2000th member? I know crazy thought. But if someone will win for there being a 2000th person, maybe the #2000 should get something as well? Like a used hat?


----------



## Kevin

Guessing and editing are officially closed. :howdy:

Re: gifting the 2000th member I may. Just depends on if it's a guy who is going to participate. When I was a mod at wood working talk I tried to make a big deal out of our seminal milestones such as 500, 1000 etc. and everytime the member ended up being a drive-by. But we'll see.


----------



## Kevin

In order for the contest winner to receive his or her sawdust, member #2000 must be able to be verified as a legitimate registrant. I will personally verify the registrants account in ways only I can. And anyone who registers a second account in order to win will have their nutsack removed with a plastic knife, *after* which time they will be dealt with in more severe terms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> In order for the contest winner to receive his or her sawdust, member #2000 must be able to be verified as a legitimate registrant. I will personally verify the registrants account in ways only I can. And anyone who registers a second account in order to win will have their nutsack removed with a plastic knife, *after* which time they will be dealt with in more severe terms.


:eek:


----------



## El Guapo

I can personally assure you that El Guapo_1, El Guapo_2, El Guapo_3... El Guapo_23 are all completely legit users. No need to dig any further on them!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Guapo, kevin is out back sharpening that plastic knife


----------



## Cody Killgore

Is it just me or did we just gain 11 members in 1 day? Lol...there goes my guess 

Maybe we'll now have a spree of 5 days where noone joins??


----------



## Kevin

Cody Killgore said:


> Is it just me or did we just gain 11 members in 1 day? Lol...there goes my guess
> 
> Maybe we'll now have a spree of 5 days where noone joins??



Cody, Something has happened on our facebook page. We'd have to ask ken but I started getting all kinds of emails the past two days saying so&so liked our page. So either Ken did something to promote it even more than he was or we got hooked in with another extremely popular FB page because our activity seems to have skyrocketed on FB. I also noticed most of the recent new members that have registered here have similar and some of the same names as those who have recently liked our FB page so we know they are from there. Ya just never know where leads will come from. :treehugger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo

Well since it looks like I might have a shot at winning the two bags o' sawdust, I think I should clarify that my previous post was a joke, and I have had no influence on WB numbers! Please put away all plastic cutting utensils! I don't want to be La Guapa!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin

Guapo what is your guess date?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Cody, Something has happened on our facebook page. We'd have to ask ken but I started getting all kinds of emails the past two days saying so&so liked our page. So either Ken did something to promote it even more than he was or we got hooked in with another extremely popular FB page because our activity seems to have skyrocketed on FB. I also noticed most of the recent new members that have registered here have similar and some of the same names as those who have recently liked our FB page so we know they are from there. Ya just never know where leads will come from. :treehugger


 Sorry that would be me. I sent out an invite to my 1500 FB friends I think over night I got 100 to like the page.


----------



## Kevin

Can I get a volunteer to go through the thread to copy & paste all the guesses into one post? Include all guesses even if they have already passed. Also take note of any edits - if anyone's post was edited after yesterday at 8:53a.m do not include those in the paste. Thanks to whomever does this I am working in the basement (the software basement) this morning until it warms up outside a little more.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I can do it after my lunch break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Sorry that would be me. I sent out an invite to my 1500 FB friends I think over night I got 100 to like the page.



You sly dog. If it increased your odds of winning that was a smooth move. I doin't know what your guess date is (or even if you guessed) but if it you did and this increased your odds it was a totally legal and quite impressive strategy.


----------



## El Guapo

I have 11/16/13 at 3:54 PM CST. Right now it is a race between Mike1950 and I (Mike has 11/11 @ noon), but if things slow down, it may pass me by.


----------



## Kevin

You are in the running Andrew but if Mike guessed 11/11 that has already passed.


----------



## Kevin

Uh-oh. I see a chink in my rules. I never stated whether or not the winner is whoever is closest rounded up to the next date, or if guesses that have passed are included. It seems to me it's only fair to include ALL guesses no matter if they have passed or not. So Mike is still in the running.


----------



## El Guapo

I agree Kevin. I need to make it a little past midnight


----------



## Cody Killgore

I wasn't anticipating all this sneakiness!! I don't know...but it _could _be time to delete some inactive accounts??? :P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Yep, or suspend new memberships until someone gets to the bottom of this nefarious activity. I would suggest a 7-day moratorium.


----------



## Cody Killgore

SENC said:


> Yep, or suspend new memberships until someone gets to the bottom of this nefarious activity. I would suggest a 7-day moratorium.


I'll second that motion! Shall we call for a vote?!?!

:P


----------



## Kevin

:timeout: Meeting is adjourned - time for coffee and donuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods




----------



## Cody Killgore



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Cody Killgore said:


>



Looks ike I got the smilies working again just in time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Ok everybody back in their seats here is what I came up with for the next week or so...

Mike1950 changed his date to dec 6th at 6pm so he is off a ways.
the next closest are:
El Guapo Nov 16th 3:54pm
ejo4041 Nov 17th 1:23 pm
Healey Days Nov 20th 11:43 am
Treecycle Nov 20th 4 pm
Sprung Nov 20th 8 pm
SENC Nov 21st 6 pm
cody Kilgore Nov 23rd 8:05 pm
Khobson Nov 23rd 9:49 pm


----------



## Kevin

It's looking mighty good for The Handsome One (that's what google says El Guapo means). Let's take bets on who wins. The loser of the 'sawdust' could actually win big bucks.


----------



## ButchC

1990 members! I am waaaay out of the running. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Fret440

Well, if El Guapo wins, maybe we should all pitch in and get him a sweater!

Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo

Jacob, I just about spewed coffee on my keyboard when I read that! I've heard people are having a lot of issues signing up on certain other websites... glad there aren't any issues here!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## El Guapo

Did anyone else see the count just go from 1996 to 1995?!


----------



## Kevin

Andrew, that was my bad. I deleted one of the old administrators from when we were using mybb software. I wasn't even thinking about it taking away from the count. I'll hold off on deleting any other accounts until after the contest. After THAT though, I have about 30 spam accounts to delete. But I'll wait a good long while before deleting them too, so we never drop below that 2000 mark - that might be psychologically defeating for some of us.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Andrew, that was my bad. I deleted one of the old administrators from when we were using mybb software. I wasn't even thinking about it taking away from the count. I'll hold off on deleting any other accounts until after the contest. After THAT though, I have about 30 spam accounts to delete. But I'll wait a good long while before deleting them too, so we never drop below that 2000 mark - that might be psychologically defeating for some of us.


 Talk about rigging a contest!! Geeze watch out for this guy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

If y'all think it will affect the contest I will add a temporary member to get the count back to where it was - that would be real easy just say the word.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I was just playing I don't I have no serious problems with it. My vote would be to carry on from 1995 and see where it falls


----------



## Kevin

I just created one. It's El Guapo's feminine alter ego.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

la guapa??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

She ain't showing up yet - takes a few minutes to recache I think. But yes, that's her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo

Kevin said:


> I just created one. It's El Guapo's feminine alter ego.





Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> la guapa??



Haha, that is hilarious! She sounds like a nice lady... 

I've never wanted to win a bag of hunnerds sawdust so bad!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LaGuapa

Hi everyone. My name is Felena. I am El Guapo's Boss. I wear the pants in this family, but sometimes I do borrow one of his dresses when we go out on the town. I hope he wins the sack of hunnerds so he can take me me to Tango lessons on the French Riviera.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Cody Killgore

The conspiracy continues...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo

My hands are clean!

I'm going to start a trade thread to see if I can swap two sacks full o' sawdust for one of those Kilgore blades...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cody Killgore

El Guapo said:


> My hands are clean!
> 
> I'm going to start a trade thread to see if I can swap two sacks full o' sawdust for one of those Kilgore blades...



You are too kind!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Cody Killgore said:


> You are too kind!


 Ya never know what type of sawdust it is going to be. A single slice of ebony dust could bring 10-20 bucks. Now get a hole sack of that stuff and you will be filthy rich!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## healeydays

Kevin said:


> Andrew, that was my bad. I deleted one of the old administrators from when we were using mybb software. I wasn't even thinking about it taking away from the count. I'll hold off on deleting any other accounts until after the contest. After THAT though, I have about 30 spam accounts to delete. But I'll wait a good long while before deleting them too, so we never drop below that 2000 mark - that might be psychologically defeating for some of us.


Go ahead and delete the spammers. It will keep the interest going for a few more days...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LaGuapa

Hey El Guapo, get off da compuuuuuter and feex me sum more of dem bueno tamaaaaales.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cody Killgore

Lol, I really like this La Quapa character


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Cody Killgore said:


> Lol, I really like this La Quapa character


 unless she was living in your house being so bossy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo

Cody Killgore said:


> Lol, I really like this La Quapa character


You stay away from my lady! She only has eyes for Guapo.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## El Guapo

I'm trying to spread the gospel... I told some lady at woodcraft about WB today. Do tell la Guapa that I was talking to another nina hermosa!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

El Guapo said:


> You stay away from my lady! She only has eyes for Guapo.



I will leave her alone just a little too furry for my tastes................


----------



## LaGuapa

Mike1950 said:


> I will leave her alone just a little too furry for my tastes................



Oh you cannot believe the avatars I put up Mr. Mike. I am so beautiful that my Guapo has to beat the men off of me like pinata's. I am showing the real me now in my avatar. And this is my big Guapo spending time on our secluded beach on the Sea of Cortez . . . . 





Oh my El Guapo is a crazy cabrón. I really am hoping he will win the sawdust because he gave some dust one time and MAMA MIA PAPA PIA that was some good dust!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Not to complicate things, but I just approved two members... and Jennnie was # 2000. We have arrived!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

I saw it coming too and have checked out both . . . . Jennie and family are big sports fans. Jennie is the legit #2000. El Guapo is the winner as far as I can tell. I will make a bunch of sawdust for him soon as I can. Thanks to all who participated.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## El Guapo

Me gusta! Drinks for everyone!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> . . . I'm guessing between 5 to 7 weeks but since I am not qualified to win I won't give an exact time. I only say that long because remember we are no longer indexed on google very well so we will see a pretty big drop in the rate of membership registrations for a while. This kind of makes it better because the contest can run a long time. ....D



I guess we indexed better than I thought. I love it when I'm wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LaGuapa

I have grown tired of watching my poor Guapo pace the shop floor all day wondering where is going to put the big bags of sawdust. Someone better get this over with quick so I can have my big strong handsome man back in my awaiting arms sweet little man maiden back in the cocina where he belongs, barefot and in his dress making me my fresh daily tamales and sopapillas. Get with it before I come over there and knock some heads!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

El Guapo said:


> Me gusta! Drinks for everyone!


Tequila and beer for me. Tried it one time, never again. We call it Concrete.


----------



## Kevin

Ci ci mi Dama. ¿Qué tipo de madera no se hacen

Hey Guapo what kind of project wood would you like to accompany your bags of sawdust?


----------



## El Guapo

I'm happy with anything you want to send me, Kevin! I'm mostly doing turning right now though. This was a fun contest!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Okay I'll surprise you. You can show pics when you get the sawdust. PM your mailing address ( and phone number for fedex). Yes it was fun thanks to all who played.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tykemo

January 1, 2014


----------



## Kevin

El Guapo, go look outside your door . . . . . .


----------



## El Guapo

Kevin, I saw the package last night when I got home from work... those pieces are awesome! Thank you so much for the bags of sawdust... I will post pics as soon as I can!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tykemo said:


> January 1, 2014



You're a little late bro....


----------



## Tykemo

ripjack13 said:


> You're a little late bro....


by a long shot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo

Here are the two sacks full o' sawdust that Kevin sent me for the contest. To take up the extra space in the box, he sent some wicked FBE to feed my turning addiction. A BIG thank you to Kevin for the great contest and the generous prize. This was a lot of fun!

I should have included something for a reference size, but these pieces are pretty big!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Molokai

Ok, now to guess 3000 th member.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

